# Fedor Emelianenko rocks Andrei Arlovski and more at Affliction



## Clark Kent (Jan 26, 2009)

01-24-2009 10:21 PM: ANAHEIM, Calif. (Jan. 24, 2009)  Fedor Emelianenko knocks out Andrei Arlovski, Josh Barnett defeats Gilbert Yvel, and more a near capacity crowd, announced by Affliction of having a paid attendance of 12,335, showed off some interesting matchups.   

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2009)

That was on heck of a punch


----------



## DavidCC (Jan 26, 2009)

link to video???


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2009)

DavidCC said:


> link to video???




Here ya go:
http://www.mmahacks.com/arlovski-fedor.html


----------

